# Blue River



## mcgow13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone run the Blue below Dillon yet?


----------



## mcgow13 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll answer my own question. The Blue is free of any strainers and was a GREAT run today in the Shredder at 590cfs.


----------



## kiakco (Mar 29, 2008)

*tree down*

strainer river wide below the second rapid but above pipeline off of the island. run fAR left, open chute 8 ft wide


----------



## mcgow13 (Jun 8, 2010)

We never saw it. River was clear from Blue River campground to the takeout.


----------



## kiakco (Mar 29, 2008)

we were putting in when you were picking up your shuttle car, it was there i promise


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*tree update?*

i floated from town to blue river CG on sunday to fish, and was talking to some folks about the whitewater section below. they reported the tree was still in the river at that time, but the flows have come up more since then.

anyone have a new update on this tree? anyone running it after work or before the w/e so i can get a current report before the w/e? i might come up for laps this saturday, and i could bring my small chainsaw along if the tree could be partially cleared by a 14" cut. thanks in advance.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

When you say "town" which bridge did you put in at? I have always put in at the normal bridge above blue cg and then out at columbine. Never fished it, always r2 or row.

Also, is blue river campground open? you drag all the way up?


----------



## Vonrosie (Sep 25, 2007)

I heard the BRCG will open this year but has not as of yesterday


----------



## Rapid Resolver (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a competant class III boater w/ a 16' bucket boat. Would the blue be a fun river to run for me? Which section(s)?


----------



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

The downed tree is exactly where this post has been saying it is. I dont think a chainsaw would do much at this point. Just go left. It really is only an issue because its on a class III stretch. A class IV boater would just go buy it and not think twice.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

we put in at the USFS office, not an official ramp but a nice little bank to the river and less than 50' carry from the adjacent parking lot to the river. i was in a 12' raft with fishing frame, and had no problems with bridges below that point. a couple of braids in the river were moving fast and pushing against the brush/trees on the bank, so we just got out and walked the raft thru some of those spots. water was moving fast and the fishing sucked, and that was at 585 before the recent bump to 750.

we actually took out just above BRCG at the fishing access/eddy (the "normal" bridge referenced by salto) that is the common put in for the white water run. BRCG was not open on sunday, but it is reported on 9news that it will be open by memorial day (Tree planters take on the Mountain Pine Beetle | 9news.com).

the stretch between town and the fishing access was nice enough but is better suited for fishing, no white water. i have run the white water section down to the columbine landing about a dozen times in the last few years, and it is a blast. a 16' bucket might be a little tight at current flows IMO, but the water will be higher soon and you should have no problem then. there are some decent wave trains that will put water into your bucket boat, and the action is fast and fairly constant which may be a problem if you need to bail in the rapids. i saw some guys lapping it in bigger cats last year around 1200 and they did fine, and saw some folks with what appeared to be a 14' SB going on sunday at 585. don't take the 16' on the fishing stretch i described above, it will snag up for sure in some of the braids. 

CL III+ is a fair rating in my opinion up to and above 1000, and i think IV- is fair above 1500 or so. it is over quick, last year we did 3 laps in about 4 hours after lunch one sunday. i am planning to be there this saturday or sunday, i am trying to choose the warmest day to drive up from denver. later.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*TR from 5/22 - tree update*

did 3 laps on sunday afternoon. flow of 1100 cfs, very cold water. two runs in a culebra R2, one run in a 12' raft R4. lots of people around to help run shuttle, good scene at the take out. i think everyone was happy to be on the water with a somewhat warm day.

the tree referenced in this post that was in the vicinity of pipeline is now gone. saw a couple trees downstream of pipeline that were off to the side out of the main flow and provided no problems for route selection. 

there is a tree across the left 2/3 of the river at the last diversion structure head gate near the columbine landing area. the tree is located in some boogey water near the private residence on river right, just upstream of where the river takes a hard left bend adjacent to the columbine landing access area. a clean route exists on the river right side, and you can see the tree from far above as you approach. other than that, no trees were observed to be problematic on sunday afternoon. have fun.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2004)

*Wood In Upper Blue*

There is a near river wide log jammed in the small dam just above the "1/4 Mile to Take Out Sign" on the upper blue. It can be missed by running it river right. Rafts and Kayaks O.K. Just be heads up as it could be dangerous.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a tree in the second diversion dam on the lower blue. Its in the middle and you can see branches from it sticking up. You can easily go to the right of it. This was as of yesterday Mon May 23rd. May be gone today though with the increase in water they are putting through.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah it can be seen well ahead of time, with plenty of room to pass on the right. Should be interesting to see where that ends up when the water come up a few hundo though.


----------



## baggins424 (Apr 20, 2007)

Any new beta on this? Looking to run it tomorrow.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*Upper Blue at 1300+*

probably doing laps this saturday, R4 in 12' SB raft and maybe R6 in a 15' SB if some more people join in. anyone have beta on what flow the pipe comes into play at, and needs to be ducked under? we ran it 2-3 weeks ago at 1100, and it was not an issue at all then. just wondering what flow it starts to become an issue.

also, any ideas about how much flow the tribs below the dam are adding? i am guessing that it could be 200-400 more at BRCG and Columbine given the tribs are probably flowing strong. thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We're thinking about running this Sat or Sun. The run sounds short. CAn you float lower?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Don't bother floating past Columbine*



Dave Frank said:


> We're thinking about running this Sat or Sun. The run sounds short. CAn you float lower?


Dave,

The float past the regular take out is busy and technical Class I littered with sleepers all the way to the takeout just above Green Mt. Res. I've run it before many years ago and remember that right after the Hwy 9 bridge further downstream from columbine there's a nasty spike sticking up on the right, I think. Boulder Creek Rapid is a fun rapid at this flow, and a long, cold chundering swim if you fall out early.

-AH


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*Silverthorne to GM Rez*

a couple weeks ago i saw a two cats putting in at the USFS office in town, and then saw them floating below the US 9 bridge into the rez a few hours later when we drove down to check the level of GM after doing laps between BRCG and columbine. the full stretch must be runnable, but i have never been below columbine. google earth seems to show a couple diversion dams, but can't tell if they are boat friendly. i also see a few small bridges downstream of columbine that could pose clearance issues at the current higher flow. anyone know the guys who floated it with the cats recently?

i plan to be at columbine doing laps with a paddle crew on saturday. later.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*TR at 1400cfs*

FWIW

no trees or hazards observed on saturday 7/2/2011 at 1400 cfs release from Dillon. i suspect the flow around BRCG and Columbine was a little higher from some additional water being contributed by the tribs below town, but it did not appear that the tribs were raging to me. lots of commercial activity with big paddle crews, the Columbine ramp was crowded at times.

the pipeline may start to come into play soon for rafters. at 1400, my paddle crews were able to easily duck under the pipe, but if we remained seated upright on the tubes we were very close to bumping our heads. the pipe may already be problematic for some oar rigs and cats at 1400, especially those with a DRE captain's chair. as i recall, the pipe sits higher above the water on river left and slopes downward to sit slightly lower on river right. however, the river left line will lead directly into a large pourover immediately below the pipe. just my personal observations of the pipe at 1400 on 7/2. later.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

It should also be noted that at current flows it is impossible to get under the last bridge on the lower Blue in any kind of raft.

1800's the limit for oar frames. 

Don't ask how I know such things...


----------

